# 2.5 WITH A RATTLE IN THE FRONT OF THE ENGINE



## PETERBILTMA (Nov 20, 2009)

I HAVE A 2002 ALTIMA WITH A 2.5 AND IT HAS A KNOCK OR RATTLE IN THE FRONT OF THE ENGINE ABOVE 1500 RPM. IT WILL IDLE JUST FINE. I PULLED THE VALVE COVER AND CHECK THE CYLINDERS WITH A BORE SCOPE AND THEY ARE GOOD SO I PULLED THE OIL PAN COVER AND CHECK WHAT I COULD SEE AROUND THE BALANCE SHAFTS LOOKS GOOD BUT THERE WAS A FEW FLAKES OF METEL. THEN I TOOK OFF THE CAM TIMING ADVANCE AND THE CHAIN IS A LITTLE LOOSE. HAVE ANY IDEAS?
THANKS MIKE AT [email protected]


----------

